# cannot install java/jdk16



## ccc (Feb 17, 2011)

hi

I cannot install *java/jdk16* on my *F*reeBSD 7.3 due to the following problem:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
# make install clean
===>  jdk-1.6.0.3p4_21 is an interactive port.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you need java/diablo-jdk16 for FreeBSD.


----------



## adamk (Feb 17, 2011)

unset BATCH


----------



## ccc (Feb 18, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> unset BATCH



Can you please give some more details?


----------



## adamk (Feb 18, 2011)

As the port said, it's interactive.  It can't be installed with the BATCH variable set.  So unset it.

Adam


----------



## ccc (Feb 18, 2011)

Thx, I have disabled BATCH variable and now it seems to work:
	
	



```
# cat /etc/make.conf
#BATCH=yes
#WITH_DEBUG=yes

# added by use.perl 2011-02-16 20:00:22
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```


----------

